# Lire des fichiers php sur mon ordinateur



## THX1138 (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite apprendre à utiliser php et MySQL.
J'ai rédigé des pages archi basiques comprenant les codes par ex :

<p> Ceci est une ligne HTML</p>
<p>
<?php
echo "Ceci est une ligne PHP";
phpinfo();
?></p>

Sur un site distant je peux lire naturellement :
Ceci est une ligne HTML
Ceci est une ligne PHP

Sur Mon Imac G5 ( Mac OS 10.3.9 ), je lis avec n'importe quel navigateur, seulement :
Ceci est une ligne HTML

Avec le code :
<?php
phpinfo();
?>

...pareil, je ne vois pas les infos sur mon serveur Apache dans mon ordinateur.

Le Partage Web est activé.
Le fichier httpd.conf a été modifié absolument là il ou le fallait ( les 2 fameux # en moins ).
Les fichiers .php en question se trouvant soit dans Sites soit n'importe ou ailleurs dans mon Mac.

Par ailleurs j'avais commencé par téléchargé MAMP avant toute chose. J'ai du au bout de trois à quatre jours me décider à le jeter car il ne m'a également servi à rien.

C'est vraiment bizarre et assez pénible. Evidemment je peux commencer à apprendre PHP et tester les pages sur un serveur distant mais bon.. si je dois pouvoir le faire aussi sur mon mAc, c'est quand même dommage.

Quelqu'un a-t'il déja rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2006)

Apache n'est pas démarré correctement, c'est tout. Sûrement une erreur dans le fichier de configuration. Il faudrait aller voir les logs dans la console (/Application/Utilitaires/Console).


----------



## THX1138 (25 Juin 2006)

Ok ntx. Sais-tu ce qu'il faut que je fasse dans la console ?


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2006)

Ouvre la console, "Historique" puis "var/log/httpd".
Sinon les fichiers  de log sont dans le r&#233;pertoire /var/log/httpd

PS : le 2000e, &#231;a se f&#234;te


----------



## THX1138 (25 Juin 2006)

Merci ntx,

En effet sympa pour le 2000e..!
Je ne sais pas si tu as déja tapé le 2001, mais une fois que suis dans var/log/httpd, qu'est-ce que je fais ?


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2006)

Tu as les fichiers error_log dans lesquels tu devrais avoir la raison du non-demarrage d'Apache.


----------



## THX1138 (26 Juin 2006)

Hello ntx,

Merci pour ta réponse,

Je ne te cache que je ne sais pas ce que signifient ces log.
Il y a, recensées, 67 "opérations?" entre le 18 Juin et aujourd'hui ( d'ailleurs pourquoi 2 ce matin à l'allumage de mon ordinateur ?).

Voici les 10 dernières :

[Fri Jun 23 23:36:33 2006] [warn] child process 496 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Fri Jun 23 23:36:33 2006] [warn] child process 575 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Fri Jun 23 23:36:37 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Sat Jun 24 05:03:36 2006] [notice] Apache/1.3.33 (Darwin) PHP/4.4.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Sat Jun 24 05:03:36 2006] [notice] Accept mutex: flock (Default: flock)
[Sun Jun 25 23:34:37 2006] [warn] child process 332 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Sun Jun 25 23:34:38 2006] [warn] child process 397 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
[Sun Jun 25 23:34:42 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Jun 26 08:52:17 2006] [notice] Apache/1.3.33 (Darwin) PHP/4.4.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Jun 26 08:52:17 2006] [notice] Accept mutex: flock (Default: flock)

Evidemment si tu as une idée de ce que cela peut vouloir indiquer.....Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2006)

La question se pose toujours ou tu as résolu le problème en virant MAMP comme j'ai cru le comprendre chez nos voisins de MB ?


----------



## THX1138 (26 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ton message ntx,

Je me suis effectivement débarassé de MAMP.
J'ai pu lire des fichiers php à partir du serveur Apache présent dans mon Mac après naturellement t'avoir demandé ce que signifiaient ces logs.

Je n'ai donc pas été assez rapide pour t'en informer, ainsi que ta réponse semble le suggérer, et je te prie de m'en excuser.
Toutefois je reste fortement intéressé de comprendre ces logs qui semblent contenir de subtiles informations. J'ai donc commandé le livre de David Pogue "Mac OS X Tiger" qui renseigne paraît-il très bien sur le fonctionnement du Système.

Par ailleurs j'essaie de savoir si je dois télécharger PHP et MySQL ou non, et éventuellement dans quel ordre, après avoir lu cette page : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=0260, sur laquelle il semble qu'ils soient déja présent sur ma machine.

Merci.


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2006)

PHP 4 l'est peut être je ne sais pas, mais PHP 5 doit être installé. Si tu veux PHP 5, passe par Entropy. 
Pour MySQL, il me semble qu'il n'est installé qu'avec Mac OSX Serveur.

Tu peux installer les outils dans n'importe quel ordre.


----------



## THX1138 (26 Juin 2006)

Merci.
J'ai donc téléchargé la version Standard de Mac OS X Package Installer downloads sur fievet.net ( traduction du site de Marc Liyanage ).

Puis il est indiqué de doublecliquer sur le .pkg, que je trouve en fait dans Bibliothèque/Receipts/MySQL.pkg, et pas apparemment dans le dossier mysql-standard-4.0.27-apple-darwin7.9.0-powerpc qui se trouve sur mon bureau.

Si je doubleclique sur le .pkg, une fenêtre s'ouvre et me dit : "Impossible d'ouvrir l'ensemble d'installation "MySQL". Le paquet sélectionné à été reçu. Ah bon.. tant mieux surement. En même temps comme je lis le bouquin des nuls qui me dit pour vérifier si MySQL est installé ( et même pas lancé ! ) de taper : find/ -name "mysql*", et que j'obtiens -bash: find/: No such file or directory.

Bon, je me demande si tout ça n'est pas juste un peu compliqué..


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2006)

Pour MySQL, j'ai été la chercher sur le site de MySQL. Et tant qu'à faire prend la dernière version, la 5.


----------



## THX1138 (26 Juin 2006)

A vrai dire ayant déja téléchargé une version de MySQL sur ce site qui m'a été chaudement conseillé, je me vois mal la jeter pour en télécharger une autre. je voudrais juste constater qu'elle a bien été installée.

Quand je tape dans le terminal cd /usr/local/mysql, j'obtiens : m22:/usr/local/mysql philippecuny$. Est-ce que c'est bon, et puis-je d'après toi passer au téléchargement de PHP ?

Merci.


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2006)

Aucune id&#233;e, je ne passe jamais par le terminal pour manipuler MySQL.

Sinon passer de MySQL 4 &#224; 5 n'est pas anecdotique : le support de SQL est plus complet dans la version 5.


----------



## THX1138 (26 Juin 2006)

Merci ntx,

  Me voici sur la page de configuration de phpMyAdmin grace à la patience inébranlable de forumers sauveteurs et j'ai l'impression, momentanée peut-être, mais si agréable d'avoir franchi un cap.
  Je constate qu'il est déja question d'un fichier config.inc.php visiblement essentiel que je ne possède pas, mais que je peux créer moi-même bien sur, à partir du fichier basique setup.php. Ca vous ramène j'imagine à des années en arrière.


----------



## THX1138 (27 Juin 2006)

Sinon, je comprends assez bien qu'après avoir téléchargé phpMyAdmin, les fichiers aient été convertis en fichiers Dream puisque je me sert de ce logiciel pour créer mes pages Web et qu'il est venu s'ouvrir automatiquement. Maintenant ce qui est étrange c'est qu'un fichier redir.php pesant 3,5 Mo et contenant des centaines de lignes de code se trouve sur mon bureau, seul, indépendamment du dossier phpMyAdmin. A quoi sert donc ce fichier, et que faut-il que j'en fasse ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (27 Juin 2006)

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre phpMyAdmin et tes fichiers Dream. 
Pour ton redir.php, aucune idée. Il a été généré par Dream ? Si oui, voir dans la doc de ce logiciel.


----------



## THX1138 (27 Juin 2006)

Moi non plus je ne vois pas le rapport si ce n'est que les fichiers contenus dans phpMyAdmin doivent bien être convertis par un éditeur de texte au moment de l'installation.
Chez moi ils se sont convertis direct en fichiers Dream..
Par dessus ça Dream a immédiatement demandé à  organiser la gestion du site en me demandant de choisir mon serveur d'évaluation, définir le dossier source etc..


----------



## ntx (27 Juin 2006)

phpMyAdmin n'est qu'une application pour gérer tes bases MySQL. Tu colles le répertoire dans ton répertoire Site et tu y accèdes via un navigateur. Il n'y a rien de plus à faire.


----------



## THX1138 (27 Juin 2006)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, phpMyAdmin est bien dans Sites, comme la fameuse page index.html par défaut, comme également les fichiers test.php que j'avais créé et vu il y a peu ( avec echo, etc... )
Justement, je ne peux plus, à nouveau, lire ces fichiers php présents dans monuser/Sites/
depuis l'installation de MySQL et phpMyAdmin.


----------



## THX1138 (27 Juin 2006)

Actuellement j'ai un fichier BBEdit qui s'appelle test.php, qui est sur mon bureau, et qui contient le code : 

<html>
<head>
<title>Test de PHP</title>
</head>
<body>
<p> Ceci est une ligne HTML</p>
<p>
<?php
echo "Ceci est une ligne PHP";
phpinfo();
?></p>
</body>
</html>

Quelqu'un aurait-il la bonté de me dire pourquoi lorsque j'ouvre ce fichier dans mon navigateur j'obtiens une page qui affiche seulement : Ceci est une ligne HTML ?

J'ai quand même mon Serveur Apache activé, téléchargé MySQL et phpMyadmin.. 

Merci.


----------



## ntx (27 Juin 2006)

Et phpMyAdmin marche ?


----------



## THX1138 (27 Juin 2006)

Hello ntx. 
Je l'ignore. Comment le vérifier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2006)

THX1138 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me demande si tout ça n'est pas juste un peu compliqué..




A qui le dis-tu ?   

Je débute en Php et comme toi j'utilise Dream, cela fait des heures que je cherche dans l'aide simplement pour prévisualiser mes pages .php dans Safari, et je n'y arrive pas. 

Une fois ton problème résolu, si tu as des conseils, je suis preneur. 

Dommage de compliquer a tel point la chose,  tout le monde peut se mettre facilement a Xhtml-Css en lisant des tutoriaux, mais pour Php, c'est une autre histoire


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2006)

THX1138 a dit:
			
		

> Hello ntx.
> Je l'ignore. Comment le vérifier ?


Tu vas sur la page d'entrée et tu verras si quelque chose s'affiche : 
http://ton_ip/~ton_user/nom_du_dossier_phpMyAdmin


----------



## THX1138 (28 Juin 2006)

Merci ntx.
Ou puis-je trouver mon IP ?


----------



## THX1138 (28 Juin 2006)

*En tapant http://localhost/~mon_user/phpMyAdmin, j'ai obtenu :
*

*Erreur*

*MySQL a répondu:*

 
 #2002 - Le serveur ne répond pas. (ou l'interface de connexion ("socket") vers le serveur MySQL local n'est pas correctement configurée) 





       //


----------



## THX1138 (28 Juin 2006)

Et sinon ce matin, je lis tout à fait normalement les fichiers php dans Sites. Hier soir ça ne marchait pas. Entre hier soir et ce matin, je n'ai fait qu'éteindre et rallumer mon ordinateur. Je ne parle pas de ma vie privée. 

Je suis désolé de confier chaque étape de cette étrange affaire mais depuis que je suis dessus je m'aperçois qu'il y a en fait une quantité de gens qui ne savent absolument faire fonctionner tout ça car c'est TOUT sauf clair. 

Mais on va y arriver parce que ça vaut le coup, j'en suis sur.


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2006)

THX1138 a dit:
			
		

> *MySQL a r&#233;pondu:*
> 
> 
> #2002 - Le serveur ne r&#233;pond pas. (ou l'interface de connexion ("socket") vers le serveur MySQL local n'est pas correctement configur&#233;e)


 C'est "bon" signe puisque qu'apparemment le code PHP a essay&#233; de contacter la base de donn&#233;es. C'est donc que PHP marche. Pense &#224; d&#233;marrer ton serveur MySQL. Quand tu red&#233;marres, il faut relancer le serveur MySQL si cela n'est pas fait automatiquement. Moi je passe par les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me o&#249; MySQL a install&#233; un tableau de bord pour g&#233;rer le serveur.


			
				THX1138 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ce matin, je lis tout &#224; fait normalement les fichiers php dans Sites. Hier soir &#231;a ne marchait pas. Entre hier soir et ce matin, je n'ai fait qu'&#233;teindre et rallumer mon ordinateur. Je ne parle pas de ma vie priv&#233;e.


 Il a pris en compte ta nouvelle configuration Apache. A chaque fois que tu modifies le fichier de configuration d'Apache, il faut &#233;teindre et rallumer le serveur en d&#233;cochant et recochant "Partage web personnel".


----------



## THX1138 (28 Juin 2006)

Super intéressant cette histoire de tableau de bord installé par MySQL dans les préférences système. Pourrais-tu me dire ou exactement ?

Je peux t'assurer que le fait de savoir que mon serveur Apache ainsi que PHP fonctionnent me fait bien plaisir..


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2006)

J'ai du le recupérer avec l'installation standard.


----------



## THX1138 (28 Juin 2006)

...

J'ai déja téléchargé MySQL.

Tu me parle des Préférences système, dans lequel il y a un tableau de bord MySQL. Pour moi, les Préférences système se trouvent dans le Finder. Donc je te demandais simplement ou, dans les Préférences système, tu trouve ce fameux tableau de bord. 

Merci ntx.


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2006)

Dans le package MySQL, il n'y a pas un fichier MySQL.prefpane ? Il faut le mettre dans /Bibliothèque/PrefPanes et il apparaîtra dans les preférences système. Il faut peut être quitter sa session et se reloguer pour que cela soit actif.


----------



## THX1138 (29 Juin 2006)

Je pose un peu les mêmes questions partout ou l'on cause de PHP MySQL pour voir s'il y a moyen de finir cette installation.

J'en suis là. Si quelqu'un se rappelle comment il a fait son installation, ce serait formidable.

J'ai actuellement sur mon bureau un fichier mysql-startupitem.pkg.tar.gz ( le fichier téléchargé je suppose ), un mysql-startupitem.pkg ( le paquet orange ouvert ), et un dossier mysql-standard-4.0.27-apple-darwin7.9.0-powerpc. C'est tout me semble-t'il.

Dans le dossier mysql-standard-4.0.27-apple-darwin7.9.0-powerpc, j'ai trouvé 863 fichiers au total, si j'ai bien compté, et pas le fameux pref pane. 

J'avais téléchargé MySQL sur le site Fievet.net : http://www.fievet.net/modules.php?name=  mp;page=1,
et le startup item sur http://www2.entropy.ch/download/mysql-s  pkg.tar.gz

Je viens de réinstaller le mysql-startupitem.pkg, histoire de guetter un "pref pane" ou toute autre proposition alléchante. La fenêtre d'installation m'a fait part du succès de l'installation. On ne m'a rien proposé d'autre comme volume d'installation que Macintosh HD. Fallait-il prendre une initiative à ce moment là, dans la barre de menu du Mac par exemple ??

Sinon.. dans le Panneau de configuration de phpMyadmin, dans Add, il est indiqué en haut qu'il a été "auto"detecté l'extension MySQL en usage : mysql.

Que me reste-t'il à faire dans ces conditions ?
Il y a déja localhost comme hôte de serveur, la connexion est tcp, l'extension de PHP est Mysql, le type d'authentification : config, pour le user for config auth : root.

Si je fais Add, j'obtiens : You didn't set phpMyAdmin database, so you can not use all phpMyAdmin features.

Merci par avance.


----------

